# Need help with tank deviders



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi,

I have a 5 gallon tank and I am going to make a betta condo. Can someone tell me how to make tank deviders?


----------



## Varkolak (Jun 9, 2012)

Option A - Buy a tank divider at your local store Top Fin&#0174 Tank Dividers - Fish Care - Fish - PetSmart
Option B- Get a piece of acrylic, drills holes in it, and silicon it in the middle of a dry aquarium


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

Varkolak said:


> Option A - Buy a tank divider at your local store Top Fin&#0174 Tank Dividers - Fish Care - Fish - PetSmart
> Option B- Get a piece of acrylic, drills holes in it, and silicon it in the middle of a dry aquarium


Thanks anyone else.

I have though of a plan:

Lay 1/2 inch peice of acylic on bottom cut 1/4 of an inch deep by 1/2 wide knob and stick another peice in. Feedback anyone?


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

I`ll try to get a pic up


----------



## Varkolak (Jun 9, 2012)

I get what you mean, just make sure it has holes for water circulation


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

Ya that would help. I am still trying to get a pic up.


----------



## mikejp67 (Mar 31, 2012)

Bacon Is Good said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 5 gallon tank and I am going to make a betta condo. Can someone tell me how to make tank deviders?


Not sure if i read it on this forum or another but someone posted that they got some needlepoint boards/patterns at that Michaels craft store. 
Thin, semi-rigid,perforated,easy to cut.
Cut slightly oversize and a couple dabs of silicone to keep it in place


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Guess it does help to have a betta person around, lol.
Tank Dividers @ petfish.net
The first one is probably the easiest and nicest looking one. I wouldn't do the second one in a 5g, it's just too small.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

I did a similar one to that, went according to this forum:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/diy-aquarium-tank-dividers-21866/

Took me about 10 minutes, costed $5.


----------

